# Video - African Cichlids



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

THis is the before







THis is the after video


Which is betteR?


----------



## Ceahorse (Jun 17, 2008)

the second video isn;t all that clear.. i used a cheaper camera.. but the idea is that i switched the gravel to solid black and put a black backing on the tank. I also removed alot of the rocks to increase water volume and to give less hiding places for the fish. (more free swimming)


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Nov 13, 2008)

Both videos were cool. I like the one that you showed your filtration system...Huge! the 2nd we saw your fish.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

I like both also, hard to appreciate the second video though.

IMO i liked it the first way, maybe should of added more rocks up one side or the back. these fish like the rocks and dont mond the less swiming room


Doug


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The fish are stunning and the filtration system is great. I really enjoyed these videos. I love Cichlids but have not been able to get them myself. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

At the moment I am really enjoying my Julii cories. They occasionally dash up to the surface
then down to the bottom where they lie just looking about and sometimes you see them blink. I have loved neons since I was a small child, still get the same buzz to see those
brilliant streaks of aqua blue and fiery red.


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry wrong thread, meant to be on "Whats your favourite fish? "


----------

